
The Death of Hype: What's Next for Scala - virtualwhys
http://www.lihaoyi.com/post/TheDeathofHypeWhatsNextforScala.html
======
rvz
Interesting that is. I once had a chat on the phone with some friends who
worked at Twitter that were discussing about Scala at the train station but
they briefly complained about the train skipping their station.

I jokingly suggested that they've chosen the wrong station and that the 'Scala
hype-train' seemed to have actually stopped at my station since that I might
have mentioned about using Kotlin instead.

Perhaps one could say that if the train is either full or if there's little to
no people at the station, it will be likely to skip the station. Quite a
fitting tale of Scala vs Kotlin?

